# Midnight Ridazz in L.A. Times



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

today's paper (12/6/07), Guide section.

http://www.calendarlive.com/cl-gd-cover6dec06,0,1527407.story?coll=cl-lat-homepage


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

One of these days. One of these days.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> One of these days. One of these days.


next Friday. Toy Ride.

converge on downtown, bring a toy, feel good about yourself (either from the giving or the beer...)

http://www.midnightridazz.com/viewStory.php?storyId=785


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Saw that in the paper. Cool!


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Meanwhile ...

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/l...ll=la-headlines-california&ctrack=1&cset=true


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> next Friday. Toy Ride.
> 
> converge on downtown, bring a toy, feel good about yourself (either from the giving or the beer...)
> 
> http://www.midnightridazz.com/viewStory.php?storyId=785


That's cool. We're down to the core riders now because of the winter weather--only 10-15 of us usually. I bet we could do something like this in the summer months though. Great idea.


----------

